# Synthetic Engine oil? 99 Jetta GLS



## drpc2010 (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you have any recommendations as to what viscosity synthetic I should run in my 99 Jetta 2.0? I have 115k miles and have always changed myself with conventional 5W30 oil.
Are mobile 1 synthetic or castrol full synthetic a good choice? (on sale at autozone near me)
Thanks!


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Synthetic Engine oil? 99 Jetta GLS (drpc2010)*

What weight is specified in your Owner's Manual?
Without knowing that I'd probably use either a 0W-30 Castrol Syntec or a 0W-40 Mobil 1 in that engine.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Synthetic Engine oil? 99 Jetta GLS (drpc2010)*

A little while ago, VW issued a brochure that basically said to use VW 502.00 rated oil in 1998 to then-current VW gasoline engines. However, the brochure is no longer on VW's web site.
If it is still the current recommendation, then you can find it in several viscosities:
Mobil 1 0W-40
Valvoline Synpower 5W-40
Valvoline Max Life Synthetic 5W-30
Castrol Syntec 5W-40, 0W-30


----------



## drpc2010 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! In the manual it only speaks to the conventional oil.... hard to belive I have had this car for almost 10 years


----------



## drpc2010 (Dec 3, 2007)

FWIW I ended up using Mobile 1 Synthetic 0W40 and actually noticed a difference in the sound of the engine! No new leaks yet (not that I expect any).


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (drpc2010)*

I have 273,000 on my 98 VR 6 Jetta, there is no reason to use synthetic in it. It gets oil , that is sold by the 55 gal drum at the dealer, Penzoil or one of them like 10-30..ther eis no reason to use $6+ oil in a car that is 10 years old and runs fine, it's a waste of money. All the newer VW/Audi with turbos want synthectic...I was told at the dealer due to the tiny oil ports if they clog, no oil to a spinning shaft would wipe out the tubo. That maybe standard oil might have a problem with buildup? corrosion? Who knows how critiacl even tht is with Turbos, ya ain't driving 100MPH all day long here are ya, like maybe in Europe they do!!!!


----------

